# coyote



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone see the coyote that was killed in Newfoundland that weighed 82 pound, if not go to vocm.com


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if thats a "coyote", than i'm a "flaming" queer :shake:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> if thats a "coyote", than i'm a "flaming" queer :shake:


Lol :rollin: . Honestly that looks nothing like a coyote even.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> if thats a "coyote", than i'm a "flaming" queer :shake:


 Well now,I was pretty sure it wasn't a coyote til I saw this.Now it just might be one.


----------



## stalker (Oct 29, 2008)

That's a nice "coyote". I saw one like that one from my deer stand this fall in north central MN.


----------

